# Tricky Malawi ID. Haven't got a clue with this one.



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi guys. Any light in this one? The pics show the stages of colour show.

This is what he/she generally looks like. 


This is normal to but showing more barring 



This is he/she when chasing others and general showing off




Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

1. Sunshine peacock but mixed.
2. Kenyi mixed with yellow lab
3. Another mix similar to above.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ps. Saulosi changing?


----------



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

Fish Jerk said:


> 1. Sunshine peacock but mixed.
> 2. Kenyi mixed with yellow lab
> 3. Another mix similar to above.


Funny you should say that as I picked it out the sunshine peacock tank? But I'm thinking more Kenyi now? Already have one male and one female so will see. Thanks


----------



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

james1983 said:


> Ps. Saulosi changing?


I'll keep an eye on it and update as you may be right. As above already have a male and female. So may end up giving it away.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's a good picture showing the different color stages.

https://www.google.com/search?q=saulosi ... Yx7LzUM%3A


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I was leaning towards saulosi male changing color too


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Uhh...these are all the same fish, right? Looks like a male saulosi to me.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Fish Jerk said:


> 1. Sunshine peacock but mixed.
> 2. Kenyi mixed with yellow lab
> 3. Another mix similar to above.


 :-? did the pics change? :-? Certainly no Aulonocara in evidence.

Does seem superficially similar to a Saulosi, but doesn't seem quite right... Saulosi mix with something yellow? Johanni mix?


----------



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

noki said:


> Fish Jerk said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Sunshine peacock but mixed.
> ...


No the pics didn't change think he got confused. Will update in a few days for anyone that's interested. I'm warming to hybrid Kenyi myself.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

noki said:


> Fish Jerk said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Sunshine peacock but mixed.
> ...


It's definitely part peacock. Mbunas don't really get those fin shapes.

Only 3 pics showed up for me at first and didn't realize it was all the same fish. At any rate since it's got a lateral line on fins, peacock fin shape and keny-like striping, it is definitely one mixed up fish. It's not bad looking though.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Fish Jerk said:


> At any rate since it's got a lateral line on fins, peacock fin shape and keny-like striping, it is definitely one mixed up fish.


Somehow in your eyes maybe......but the fish is definitely none of these. 
Male saulosi in transition with possible questionable purity.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree with male saulosi in transition.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Fish Jerk said:


> It's definitely part peacock. Mbunas don't really get those fin shapes.
> 
> Only 3 pics showed up for me at first and didn't realize it was all the same fish. At any rate since it's got a lateral line on fins, peacock fin shape and keny-like striping, it is definitely one mixed up fish. It's not bad looking though.


There is no fish with the "lateral line" in the fins, as that is a row of pores down the flanks of the fish. The fin shape is nothing like a peacock, and _lombardoi _bars only go 2/3 of the way down the flanks in a "V" shape, not all the way to the abdomen in an even bar. I keep seeing novices here who seem to think any bars on the flanks mean "Kenyi", but it's the shape of the bars that is actually unique to the species.

I would agree with a _saulosi _hybrid, in my limited experience with _saulosi_.


----------



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

Interesting conversations. I'll defiantly keep you updated on this thread for those that want. I'll post a pic once a week.


----------



## bettaman (May 31, 2013)

Has anyone ruled out yellow lab hybrid? I have a yellow lab zebra hybrid that looks somewhat similar in form and coloration although it has a bit of blue instead of the purple as observed in your picture.


----------

